# A Pen and Pencil Set I Made



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

heres a plastic pen and pencil set that i made...
all the colors and different parts of random pen blanks my shop teacher had, i drilled each and everyone of the pieces in a vice with a drill press, the super glued all them together on a tube and carefully turned them on a mini lathe. after i finished with the turning and sanding i used Micro Mesh sand paper to polish them up.

i enter this set into the Texas TSA,(Technology Student Association), regional contest and got a Best in Class and First Place in this category. and Early next month i will be going to the Texas TSA State contest in Waco Texas.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Great job young man!!! You and my grand daughter would get along fine. She likes the plastic too.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Congrats, nice pen set


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

thanks guys.... 
sorry for the bad photo.. ,my IPhone is getting a little old and i took it at the contest.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job. Hope you had fun doing it.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Excellent work! Good luck up at Waco. gb


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice looking set Z-Man. If you need anything that the school don't have when it comes to turning let me know. I will be glad to help out. Im in LJ also.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Love the way the color's POP being different and all! Great job!


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

FishBone said:


> Nice looking set Z-Man. If you need anything that the school don't have when it comes to turning let me know. I will be glad to help out. Im in LJ also.


do you by any chance know Mic Comley?

thats my shop teacher


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

No, but i'm good friends with Stace Coach Williams.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

I just got back from the TSA state contest.....

this pen and pencil set got 2nd place in state


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Congrats!!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Way to go Z-Man.:dance:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good Going, Zman... If you need any more of those 'cut offs', I've got probably a couple of gallons of them that I chunk in a box. Made a couple of pens like yours several years ago...and never got around to using what I have . I'm not going to be using them, so if you would like them ..PM me with a name and address and I'll drop them in a box to you.. Bunch of wood, acrylics and antler ends...and you would be welcome to them all..


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Congrats. That is a real accomplishment. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK..Z Man...here's yore gallon bag of 'cut-offs'.. I'll get them in the mail Monday...

Let's see what you can do with 'em....


----------

